# apartments near to garden city



## dubai2cairo (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi
I am considering relocating to cairo and have a few questions:

1) Am looking for 1 / 2 bed apartments in the garden city / maadi / zemalek area. my budget is $1000-1500, but am looking for something which is newly built / contemporary. Will i get something in this area or do i need to expand my search.

2) Can one find a daily pick-up / drop service from home to office & back, or is a car essential. Alternatively are there self-drive car rentals available? Which one is cheaper?

3) For a single person, which is a good area to stay in

4) Are there any outdoor activity focused clubs in cairo

really appreciate your help.

many thanks in advance


----------



## ahmedshazly (Jan 19, 2010)

1)yes you can get a good apartment with your current budget in those areas but you need to know which is the nearest to your work place

2) unfortunetly there is no such a service in cairo, there is self drive car rentals it costs about plus or minus 4000 egyptian pounds, also make sure its fully insured 

3) you can stay at any area i dont think that would be an issue 

there is clubs all over cairo specially in Maadi


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

ahmedshazly said:


> 2)unfortunetly there is no such a service in cairo, there is self drive car rentals it costs about plus or minus 4000 egyptian pounds, also make sure its fully insured


I think you can make arrangments with any taxi driver, a lot of school children use this daily (these taxis you see sometimes with too many children inside  , keeping the cost for the parents really low).
Good luck!


----------



## ahmedshazly (Jan 19, 2010)

GM1 said:


> I think you can make arrangments with any taxi driver, a lot of school children use this daily (these taxis you see sometimes with too many children inside  , keeping the cost for the parents really low).
> Good luck!


thats really a nice idea, i didn't think about at all


----------

